# The Thoughtful Approach Towards Building a Clamp Collection



## Too_Many_Tools

First post…long time lurker…so be kind. ;<)

I recently have been coming across some really good deals for clamps…of all kinds and brands.

So before I spend lots of money needlessly…educate me as to what and how to buy clamps.

Some questions that come to mind…

How many clamps? (This coming from someone named TooManyTools ;<) )

What types of clamps?

What are GOOD prices for brand name clamps?

When is a good time of the year to buy clamps?

Who are the best sellers to buy from?

How much money do you have invested in YOUR clamp collection?

There are others but this is a good start.

FWIW…I have spent many hours reading posts here and elsewhere on this subject but find that there is surprisiely little mentioned in regards to building a clamp collection…most people seem to buy as needed or when sets come on sale.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Loren

Acquiring clamps can take a long time. I've generally
acquired the pricier bar clamps in pairs.

Pipe clamps are a good value. I like the 1/2" pipe
clamps because they are light and maneuverable.

I don't use pipe clamps much anymore because over 
the years I've expanded my bar clamps. At some
point I stopped buying new bar clamps and just
acquired them used as I found them.

The blue bar clamps from Harbor Freight aren't
bad. I have a half-dozen of the 6" ones and use
them often for position clamping.

If you're going to be making doors you'll be
tempted to acquire parallel jaw clamps. I have
old Bessey K-Bodies. They're great, but
they are heavy as are all clamps in that style.

I think Woodcraft has a closeout on Groz parallel
jaw clamps. At the price I'm sure they are
a good value even if they aren't as refined as
the best parallel jaw clamps.

###

A lot depends on the type of work you want to 
do. Most people getting into woodworking are
probably thinking in terms of building cabinets
(I use screws, nails and staples more than clamps
in making cabinets, except for the doors) and
furniture. With furniture you're gluing up 
panels, which you can do with any sort of bar
clamps, laminating thick stock out of thinner
stock, which generally is a job for shorter bar
clamps or c-clamps, or putting things together 
which is a job where pipe clamps offer a lot
of versatility due to length expandability. In
terms of assembling angled work lighter weight
clamps are often helpful. I have a bunch of 
"luthier" clamps I bought for building guitars
but they are very useful for putting all sorts
of complicated things together.


----------



## RichardHillius

My opinion is that your best bet is to acquire clamps as you need them rather than trying to buy a bunch at once based on whats on sale. The downside of this is you often can't wait for a sale but I think if you just go out and buy a ton of clamps up front without really having a need for them or forcing your purchase decision around sales you will end up not having what you truly need on hand. For example, Lowes was having a closeout sale on Bessy parallel clamps but they only had the 52" ones left. I needed some new clamps when I was glueing up my bench top so I figured I would just get those 52" ones so I had the longer ones around. They work but I find them to long 90% of the time so I end up reaching for the shorter ones first as they tend to really get in the way in my small shop. It's nice to have a couple long parallel clamps but I ended up with to many of them because they where a "bargain".

Also don't forget the lightweight clamps as a option. I have a few Jets that can really be torqued down on (way to much really) but most of the time you don't need that much clamping pressure. I use my lighter weight clamps including my quick clamps way more than I do those heavy ones.

I keep a mental wish list of new clamps I would like to get and if I see something I want on sale I get it. I don't base my purchase around what's on sale so much as can I wait long enough to get the ones I need for a better price.


----------



## BJODay

I started with pony 3/4" pipe clamps. I would buy a pair every few months. You can have several lengths of pipe for each clamping mechanism, so they are expandable.

Over the past 2 years I have been purchasing Bessey Tradesman F clamps. Again I purchase a pair when I have the cash. I use the F style clamps instead of the pipe clamps, however the pipe clamps have a longer reach.

The cheaper squeeze clamps, (trigger clamps), are handy. They work great for holding parts and dry fitting. I do not use these clamps for glue-ups. They do not have a lot of clamping power.

Bj


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Thanks for the advice so far.

Normally I would buy clamps as needed but as I said before I have an opportunity to buy a wide variety of clamps at extremely cheap prices NOW….and that opportunity will pass if not taken advantage of.

So…what types of clamps does a mature clamp collection have and how many of each? Quickgrips, bar, parallel, F-style, speciality-style…what's in your collection?

What sizes of clamps…6", 12", 18", 24", 36", 50" and how many..1 to dozens?

When do the REAL sales happen on name brand clamps…since I may defer some of my purchases if it make sense?

What vendors are the best sellers…the big box stores, Amazon, the speciality woodworking sites?

As I said before, I have read many posts on this site and few address these points to my surprise.

Considering a good clamp collection can easily cost thousands of dollars…more than any machine in the shop…and even when purchased used retain their value.

Looking forward to more advice that we all can use…thanks


----------



## endgrainy

As far as sales, I remember last "Black Friday" Jet parallel clamps were 50% off at amazon. I hope they repeat that sale this year - if so I'm buying.

I have slowly acquired clamps when I needed them, buying a couple at a time. I have 3/4" pipe clamps (2 of each) - 2ft, 4ft, 5ft. I have several f-style clamps of various lengths. I have several of the blue Irwin bar clamps that you squeeze to close.

I find clamps to be pretty utilitarian and don't really consider mine a collection, more just a necessary part of glue ups. Not that they aren't required! I agree with above advice - I think buying as you go is reasonable.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I would start with some workhorse pipe clamps. They are great all-around clamps, and are excellent for panel glueups. I started with 1/2" Bessey "H" style pipe clamps in 3' and 4' lengths. 
Then add some parallel clamps in 24" and 40" lengths. My favorite are the Bessey Revos.


----------



## sikrap

Personally, I would encourage you to buy the ones you have the shot at. If they are "name brand" such as Bessey, Jet, Jorgenson or Stabilo, you should snatch them up. I'm a big fan of the Bessey cabinet clamps and buy them if I see them at a garage/estate sale for $20 or less. I'm not a big fan of pipe clamps, although I have several. I currently have about 18 of the Bessey cabinet clamps in various lengths, a few dozen "F" style bar clamps by Jorgenson, Irwin and Bessey, and I don't know how many twin screw, spring and C-clamps. If you can get these and it really is at a "great price", you can always sell off the ones you don't want.


----------



## redryder

Why would anyone go out and buy a boat load of anything and not know if you will need or use it just because it may be a good price??

Since I retired a few years ago, I have not bought anything for the shop unless I am real sure I will use it or need it. Not because I can't afford it. My shop space is too valuable to have wall hangers that I don't need.

Loren mentions: A lot depends on the type of work you want to do. Doesn't is ALL depend on the type of work you are want to do??

Now quit being a* lurker* and post some projects. Good luck….................


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

> Why would anyone go out and buy a boat load of anything and not know if you will need or use it just because it may be a good price??
> 
> Since I retired a few years ago, I have not bought anything for the shop unless I am real sure I will use it or need it. Not because I can t afford it. My shop space is too valuable to have wall hangers that I don t need.
> 
> Loren mentions: A lot depends on the type of work you want to do. Doesn t is ALL depend on the type of work you are want to do??
> 
> Now quit being a* lurker* and post some projects. Good luck….................
> 
> - redryder


LOL..the need is there…just didn't expect to come across an once in a lifetime opportunity to buy like new brand name clamps at fire sale prices…and have a limited window to do it in.

I notice that you don't mention owning any clamps.

If so what do you own…brands, types and quantity please.

Thanks


----------



## distrbd

I have read a few threads on this topic"the most common size clamps used in a woodworking shop"and it seems F clamps are used often.
I suggest you start with 6"(4pcs),12"(8pcs),24" (8pcs)36"( 4pcs),then also buy 4 pipe clamps with 4' pipe and 24" extensions.


----------



## crank49

I don't think you can go wrong with most of the good brands like Jet, Bessey, or Jorgensen.
I personally prefer the orange Jorgensen clamps because most of their clamps are still made in the USA.

Note that I omitted Irwin. I recently got some Irwin "F" style clamps on clearance sale at Home Depot. They are pure JUNK. Glad I paid less than 1/2 price, but they were not even worth that. 
The Irwin Quik Grip pistol grip type squeeze clamps are okay for dry fitting and non critical clamping.

I tried to buy clamps in sets of four. 
My very first clamps were four each of 4" and 6" C-clamps.

Then I added four 3/4" pipe clamps with 48" pipes. Later I added four 24" pipes, then pipe couplers so I could combine different combinations of 24" and 48" pipes if I needed longer clamps.

Next I added four heavy duty 24" bar clamps. Then I got 4 heavy duty 36", then 48".

At this point I started to build my workbench. Discovered I needed a lot more short clamps to glue up my legs.
I decided to get four more 6" C-clamps, and to add eight "F" style 12" bar clamps. I got these at Harbor Freight and I think they work pretty well. Not as smooth sliding as the Jorgensens, but adequate and cost effective.

I also found that I needed some real cabinet clamps so I gradually added four each of 36" and 48" Jorgensen Cabinet Masters. They cost around $50 each, but they really help for glue-ups.

Since this initial setup, I added a few more short clamps of various styles and brands, but this set works for me.

I did add a super heavy duty deep reach bar clamp, 12" opening and 12" reach. This was made by Jorgensen and cost about $100, but it can apply 1800 lbs of clamping force to the middle of a 24" wide panel.

I think the only other clamps I still wish I had are some aluminum "F" clamps and some homemade lever clamps for light work.

I collected all these clamps over a 5 year period and I suppose I spent about $700 on them.
Looking back, it might have been wiser to buy one of those bundled sets that sell for around $400, but I'd still have to add the pipe clamps and the deep reach bar clamp to the set.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Here ya go….This is most of my collection of different clamps…..Might give you something to think about…..Maybe even drool over…...!!!


----------



## PLK

My very modest collection, almost all of my clamps are harbor freight. Cheap and hold a very modest clamp pressure. highly recommended if your on a budget.

4×24" 4×36" 5×48" bar clamps, those are the main users. I wish I had 4x that amount at times. About 10 f clamps no larger than 24" and a couple pipe clamps etc.

Paul


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Again thanks for the responses so far.

Anyone else?

Seems like everyone should have an opinion if they own any clamps.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Anyone?

Hard to believe there isn't more since clamps are high priced used even at auctions.


----------



## Rayne

There's a thread on here somewhere talking about the Great Lowes and HD clamp closeout. I bought a ton myself. My profile has a simple clamp organizer project I made, so you'll see what I acquired. 
I am looking at those Groz clamps though as I would like to get some parallel clamps to use for future projects.


----------



## paxorion

Many of the sales that have been referred to (Jet 50% off, HD/Lowes purge) are exceptions not the norm. As redryder stated, you won't know what YOU need until you start building stuff. For my, it took 3 years of building projects to really understand that clamping needs are dictated by your projects of choice. I've amassed a crazy collection of clamps, some of which have quite simply, never been used. Here's a few examples of areas where I learned lessons:

Spring *Unused* - I bought some Bessey and Irwin some spring clamps and hand clamps. Their only use so far has been when I play with my daughter.
F-Style *Too many* - Early on, I heavily stockpiled F style clamps. I have 20×6" and 12×12" F-style bar clamps. I don't count my 18" and 24" cause they are practically useless. There have been some instances where I've run out, particularly if I'm doing a lamination, but most of the time, I find that I have too many of them *for my needs*. Currently I'm considering culling some of my HF, and restocking at a later point if needed, with better quality ones.
Quick-Grip *Too many* - I probably overuse my Irwin Quick Grips because they are stored in a convenient to access location. I stockpiled the XP line during the HD/Lowes purge. Sometimes I think I find uses for them just so that I don't feel like I over-bought.
Pipe *Unused* - I've used pipe clamps and I am sure they have a place, but they were mostly sunset to backups thanks to my parallel clamps. I also have only 3/4" which were heavy to use at longer sizes.
Parallel *Wrong Sizes* - In my quest for coverage for "all" scenarios, I went bonkers in the last year collecting 24", 40", 50" and 60" parallel clamps. Let me just say, they get heavy FAST. The 24" clamps are used with almost every glue-up, and the 40" sometimes comes out. I don't think I've ever used my 50" or 60" clamps.

All in all, I think I'm done accruing most clamps except for F-style replacements (the HFs don't wear well) and parallel clamps. I'm looking to add at least another 4×24" parallel clamps to my collection before re-assessing my needs.


----------



## paxorion

A note on parallel clamps, check out the PeachTree parallel clamps too. I really like them. They are lighter than the Bessey and Jets, and also compatible with the Jet bench dogs…


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Thanks for the extra comments.

Especially the analysis that Paxorion offered…it really does help.

It sounds like sales are hit and miss…nothng to depend on when planning on when planning one's clamp collection.

I too was dumb lucky to come across the Lowes/Home Depot clearances.. ;<)

It is interesting to note that while there have been few replies to this discussion, the number of views are high.

Also when the clamps at Lowes/HD went on serious clearance pricing, they FLEW off the shelves in the matter of hours…it tells you that clamps cost serious money and are a hot commoditiy even when selling used.

Which makes it even more interesting that we haven't had more comments…


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Paxorion…reading your analysis I note that you did not mentione how many of each clamp you have other than the F-style…mind letting me know what quantities you have…I am trying to assess what is a reasonable count versus hoarding clamps I will never use….thanks


----------



## Pezking7p

I bought a ton of the jet parallel clamps when they went on 50% sale last thanksgiving. I have 8, plus 4 crappy bessey c-clamps and 2 other crappy bar clamps. These seem to get the job done but I wish I had more of the jets and some quick grip type clamps…something easier to apply with one hand.

It seems most people run into a sweet deal, and that's how they get their parallel clamps. I say use pipe and bar clamps until you run across a good deal on parallel clamps, then stock up.


----------



## derosa

You always need at least one more then you have. 
I don't have a single pipe clamp and can't be bothered. If I need a longer, tougher clamp I found that http://www.woodworkingshop.com has the I bar clamps cheaper then anything and about the same price as an equal sized pipe clamp. I do own a trio of these in 36" and one 24, not much reason for the 24 but the 36s are good for counter and bench tops.

I have about 10 2" spring clamps and have wished for more on occasion, have a couple 1", have used them but would have preferred them to be bigger and wished I had some 3".

F-clamps, started with a bunch of harbor freight to get me going, honestly not that bad as deal, mostly bought 6" and 24" which is a useful selection. I now try to pick up a jorgensen every time I go to the HD. My desire would be to have 6 each in standard and heavy duty 24", 30", and 36" and maybe a dozen each of the 6", 12" and 18". I use 6" the most for basic glue ups and find that 12 or 18 are perfect for cutting boards. Most of the basic cutting boards are just under 12" wide but my end grain can be 12-16" long. Although you can always use something bigger, and I do, having enough in a similar size makes it easier to lean the new glue up against the wall. Not to mention I like to make multiple boards at once and that requires plenty of clamps. 
I wouldn't get any F clamps that don't have the locking washers, bought a bessey like this and hate it, turned me off of besseys for a long time though I wouldn't turn my nose up at one now that had the locking washers. 
Irwins suck, friend bought a couple and hates them, personally I feel they perform as well as harbor freight which aren't bad when you spend HF rates and expect HF quality.

Parallel clamps- haven't had the cash yet, just the need.

Quick clamps, always nice for a fast glue up to get things held while you get out the real clamps. Have 2 irwins from when they first came out and were affordable, not worth any where near what they ask IMHO, HF has a heavy duty version I will try out, their regular version is horrible.

have a frame clamp, nice to keep around.

wood clamps, the kind with the 2 handles, always thought they would be useless but have used them far more then I ever thought. Worth getting a couple.

That's it for me. Personally it is hard to have too many so if you have a real bargain, buy them all and sell what you don't need.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Okay…here's quickly what I have so far.

Bessey wise..
- 22 6" and 22 12" clutch F-style clamps
- 9 24" DuoKlamps

Jorgenesen wise…
- 10 12" and 22 36" HD F-style bar clamps

Irwin wise…
- QuikGrips (haven't counted them yet but there is a significant number)
6" 100lbs./300 lbs./600 lbs., 12" 100lbs./300 lbs./600 lbs., 
18" 100lbs./300 lbs./600 lbs., 24" 100lbs./300 lbs./600 lbs., 
36" 100lbs./300 lbs./600 lbs., 50" 100lbs./300 lbs./600 lbs.

Sears (Bessey made)....
- 4 18" F-style clamps
- frame strap clamp

Harbor Freight wise…
- dozens and dozens of their largest spring clamps
- 10 36" aluminum bar clamps
- several sets of their wood jaw clamps in different sizes

- pipe clamp sets from a number of companies

I have more but that should cover the subtypes.

I am planning on buying a number of Jorgensen parallel clamps in various lengths…hopefully at 25% retail…any suggestions as to what lengths?...I wa thinking 48" to start with.

So how do you think this collection is shaping up so far?

I am also curious as to how much $$$ others have in clamps…so far I have been paying 5-25% retail on what I have purchased new.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

"I wouldn't get any F clamps that don't have the locking washers, bought a bessey like this and hate it, turned me off of besseys for a long time though I wouldn't turn my nose up at one now that had the locking washers. "

Locking washers?

Do you mean F-style clamps with the clutch plates?

The smaller Bessey clamps don't seem to have a clutch but rather depend on a serrated bar for traction.

Are they okay?


----------



## paxorion

> Paxorion…reading your analysis I note that you did not mentione how many of each clamp you have other than the F-style…mind letting me know what quantities you have…I am trying to assess what is a reasonable count versus hoarding clamps I will never use….thanks
> 
> - TooManyTools


Sounds like you have more clamps than I do. Here's a quick inventory of the clamps I have at home (excluding other clamps like my straight edge clamps, wooden hand screw, and other specialty clamps). I don't have the space for large extensive glue-ups so my collection is sufficient if not excessive (for now).


Spring - 16 of varying sizes
F-Style - 20×6", 12×12", 2×18", 2×24" 
Quick-Grip - 4×6" (100lb), 2×12" (100lb), 4×12" (300lb), 8×12" (600lb XP)
Pipe Unused - 4x HF, 4x Jorgensen
Parallel - 4×24", 4×40", 2×50", 2×60"



> I am planning on buying a number of Jorgensen parallel clamps in various lengths…
> 
> - TooManyTools


Parallel clamps are HEAVY, and I find that I don't use the longer lengths unless I am clamping something of that length. Does this mean I will never use them? Certainly not. But weight your project needs first. I find that my most use clamp sizes are between 12" and 24", for both past, current, and imminent future clamps. In terms of parallel clamps, I recommend you get some hands-on time with them to decide what you like. I wrong a blog post about my parallel clamp preferences not long ago and have collected a few more since.


----------



## sikrap

I would caution you against starting with the 40" parallel clamps. That's the mistake I made. Paxorion is correct when stating that they get heavy fast. I have a bunch of the 40" and 50" and I wish I had a lot more 24" and 30".


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Thanks for the advice…it is appreciated.

I too was wondering if big was too big in terms of clamps…those Jorgensen HD 36" clamps are great but add up fast in weight.

The weight versus length issue seems to ever present with clamps.


----------



## Arron

My advice is to skip the clamps and spend some time making presses. Why clamp when you can press. I made a few presses from scrap steel and second-hand automotive scissor jacks which do most of my workshop needs. Cheap too - i buy the scissor jacks for about 10 dollars each at local markets .. Cauls used are salvaged countertop material. Very quick to use, cheap, even pressure.

Consider making one for pressing horizontally - eg tabletops - using say 3 jacks, and a couple woking vertically for pressing smaller things using a couple of jacks each.


----------



## paxorion

> Thanks for the advice…it is appreciated.
> 
> I too was wondering if big was too big in terms of clamps…those Jorgensen HD 36" clamps are great but add up fast in weight.
> 
> The weight versus length issue seems to ever present with clamps.
> 
> - TooManyTools


Weight is one of the reasons why I think for clamping, bigger isn't always better. Pipe clamps can get heavy in the 3/4" range. If we limit our conversation to just parallel clamps, the reason why I've settled on Jet, Bessey, and the PeachTree clamps is that they all offer something compelling that I really like. My collection will certainly be a blend of the three brands:

The Jet's are by far the most useful, albeit heavy. If I know I will be setting them down to use, they are the first ones I grab. Even at just 24", they get uncomfortably heavy. 
The Bessey K Body (not the Jr or Uniclamp) s the middle of the road with the most comfortable handle. They're the second ones I grab if I have the right size, mainly because I like the handle .
The PeachTree is like a compromised blend of the two, but not in a way that makes it that much lesser a clamp, but by far the lightest. Slightly larger than the classic K Body. If I know I am going to be tightening them in a suspended application (e.g. clamping over the top of a lamination or in a case), it's a toss up between these and the Bessey K Body. They also have what I believe to be a Bessey knock-off soft grip handle. Helps that it's so much cheaper.

One note on the PeachTree, I know I want to grow my PeachTree collection because I really really like them. They've been out of stock for months. I just spoke with someone from the store and they mentioned that they should be receiving another shipment come the end of September.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Good analysis Paxorion.

How do the Jorgensen parallal clamps compare…any idea?


----------



## paxorion

> Good analysis Paxorion.
> 
> How do the Jorgensen parallal clamps compare…any idea?
> 
> - TooManyTools


My 2cents is that it's by preference. I wrote about my what design decisions Jorgensen made that don't jive with me in blog post about parallel clamps. Others may have different opinions.


----------



## derosa

> "I wouldn't get any F clamps that don't have the locking washers, bought a bessey like this and hate it, turned me off of besseys for a long time though I wouldn't turn my nose up at one now that had the locking washers. "
> 
> Locking washers?
> 
> Do you mean F-style clamps with the clutch plates?
> 
> The smaller Bessey clamps don t seem to have a clutch but rather depend on a serrated bar for traction.
> 
> Are they okay?
> 
> - TooManyTools


Didn't know it was called a clutch, I find any without a nuisance. They hold fine when tightened down but they're a pain to actually get to the point where you tighten them, I find the bessey slips too easily when trying to first tighten.


----------



## timbertailor

I have enough clamps to get things done but you can never have enough. Bessy's are always a safe investment in all different sizes. I had to go out and buy 6 new clamps for a project just the other day because of the depth of jaw needed.

I also have invested a lot in box clamps, bench clamps, and table assembly systems that are a whole breed of clamps unto themselves.

You will learn pretty quick after a few projects which sizes and designs are used most and you always seem to be short on.

Good luck and I hope you acquire dozens of clamps over your woodworking life.


----------



## paxorion

> Didn t know it was called a clutch, I find any without a nuisance. They hold fine when tightened down but they re a pain to actually get to the point where you tighten them, I find the bessey slips too easily when trying to first tighten.
> 
> - derosa


I've used both Bessey Tradesman and the Rockler version of the clutch-less clamps. While I've found that while they slip maybe once or twice out of dozens of uses, the bar tends to be far beefier and inspires more confidence. Beefier bar to me means higher clamping potential and less chance of flex.


----------



## paxorion

Not to divert the thread, but I posted on the forum that Rockler is having a sale on Bessey K Body clamps this month. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63491


----------



## crank49

Somebody above mentione having a bunch of Irwin "F" style clamps and QuikGrips.

I have several of the QuikGrips based on a favorable review I read in one of the wood working magazines. I have been pretty happy with them.

But when The Home Depot decided to clearance dump all the Irwin products I picked up a couple of the heavy duty "F" style clamps. Very, very disappointed. Every time I have tried to use these the clutch plates slide backwards and just round off the little groves on the edge of the bar. Looks like the bar is slightly harder than lead.
I even tried filing the grooves a little deeper and they still just round off.
I am so thankful I was low on funds or I would have bought a pile of these things. I have smaller Harbor freight "F" style clamps that are much stronger than these things.


----------



## Too_Many_Tools

Heads up..Lowes has Irwin set of 2 12" Quikgrips on sale for $15.

Which raises the question…what is a GREAT price for Irwin Quikgrips?


----------



## paxorion

I have way too many Irwin quikgrips. $15 for 2 very light duty ones is only worth it, if you have no light duty ones.


----------



## Lazy_K

Clamps: one of those tools that is so ubiquitous that we hardly ever talk about them. this is my opinion/attitude=
(make your own)

really cheap clamps are worse than no clamps. you will regret having spent the money.

really expensive clamps do not live up to the hype of their manufacturers advertising. you will regret having spent the money.

"parallel jaw" bar clamps don't stay parallel very long.

I have a bunch of 3/4" pipe clamps, I bought them in pairs when I need them, and have extra pipe around to set up more or longer clamps. because you can put any length of pipe on them, I like them. Some are Jorgenson and some are Brand X.
I also have a rack of c-clamps (g-cramp if you're a Brit), again acquired in pairs when needed or when on sale.

more and more lately I have been making my own clamps. there are a lot of "how to make your own clamps" videos on you tube. and several people here have outlined what they have done.

Wedges will be your friend here. 
a simple and fast and inexpensive "bar" clamp can be made w/ a 2×4, a couple of short 1" dowel pieces and a wedge. 
drill 2- 1" holes in the 2×4 at an appropriate distance apart. insert the short dowels, use the wedge to apply clamping pressure.

with a little ingenuity you won't have to spend much money and your finished results will be just as good.

Also, if you insist on buying your clamps, don't think of it as spending $20 for a clamp for this project in front of you. think about how many times you will use that clamp over the next 20 years… if you use it once a year it is costing only $1.00/ use, not a bad or horrible expense. However; if you use it once a week, it is costing 1.9 cents/ use. A tool that costs only 1.9 cents per use is really cheap. your actual use is probably somewhere between, one week you use it several times another week it sits in it's rack.


----------



## buildingmonkey

Used to buy pipe clamps and C clamps mostly, but now I am into the better quality. Now have 6 24" I beam jorgies, and 6 30", 12- 24" cabinet masters along with 10-36, and 10-48". Also have 10-12" deep F clamps, along with several, lost count of 6 and 12" of the small ones from Jorgy, and Harbor Freight. Harbor Freight has been having their C clamps on sale with their tent sales, got 10 3" c clamps for 2$ each a while back, and several 4" on the last sale. Harbor freight c clamps are about as good as anyone elses, maybe not Jorgenson's but most other imported clamps. And I like their small F clamps, as the handles are easy to grip and get tight.


----------



## shirty

I am thinking of investing in some pipe clamps because of their versatility and the ability to easily expand the size. What is everyone's opinion on 1/2" compared to 3/4"? The 1/2" are definitely cheaper but I'm wondering if I should spend a little bit extra for the 3/4" for the extra strength that they would provide.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Buy good ones when they're on sale and you'll very likely not be sorry. I have such a random collection, I don't have a rack for them and this is a problem for me more often than not. I bought what I could when the Bessey K-bodies were on sale at Lowe's to add to the half dozen or so I already had. My two favorite quick clamps are a pair of 12" Craftsman's I got at Sears and the best part about them is one handed operation, one large trigger to tighten and one smaller one to release and open the clamps. The force they can apply is on par with the Irwin style, so not super strong, but acceptable as medium duty clamp and if I ever break them, no receipt is needed to get a free replacement. I bought 8 Rockler 24" F-style clamps that looked just about new for $60, not a great deal, but far better than ~$20 each for new ones. Having to use two hands due to the lack of clutch plates is sometimes frustrating, but once engaged they offer decent clamping force given how light they are. The Harbor Freight ones are great for light duty work, it almost seems they need to be broken in to work better as the 6" ones I got were a bit sticky when brand new. When they're on sale they're easily the best deal and a good value as long as you remember they're only a light duty clamp.


----------



## CharlesA

Shirty-1/2" are cheaper, but not by that much, are they? The mechanisms are about the same, right? I like pipe clamps for longer clamp jobs, so I go for 3/4" since flex is a bigger problem with bigger clamping.

Just checked HD: $13 for 3/4" 10ft, $10 for 1/2"-the cost difference is negligible.


----------



## paxorion

> I am thinking of investing in some pipe clamps because of their versatility and the ability to easily expand the size. What is everyone s opinion on 1/2" compared to 3/4"? The 1/2" are definitely cheaper but I m wondering if I should spend a little bit extra for the 3/4" for the extra strength that they would provide.
> 
> - shirty


I find the 3/4" get heavy fast, but depending on the length, the extra meat on the 3/4" bar is less likely to flex under clamping pressure.


----------



## sikrap

> I am thinking of investing in some pipe clamps because of their versatility and the ability to easily expand the size. What is everyone s opinion on 1/2" compared to 3/4"? The 1/2" are definitely cheaper but I m wondering if I should spend a little bit extra for the 3/4" for the extra strength that they would provide.
> 
> - shirty


I have both the 3/4 and the 1/2 and I MUCH prefer using the 1/2". The 3/4" just gets too heavy fast. Of course, I'm old and feeble so the extra weight might not mean that much to you. As far as flex is concerned, I think that if you're flexing pipe, you might be over-tightening.


----------

